
Hotstar's India Watch Report 2019[pdf] - manojlds
http://secure-media.hotstar.com/media-website/indiawatchreport2019/India_Watch_Report_2019.pdf
======
manojlds
Press release - [http://media.hotstar.com/hotstar-decodes-the-online-video-
co...](http://media.hotstar.com/hotstar-decodes-the-online-video-consumer-
unveils-india-watch-report-2019/)

Lots of good insights on Indian video consumers.

